# Cables broke



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Both cables broke on my drywall lift. One I got from Harbor Freight, has worked well until I over loaded it.

Can't figure out how the cables are "routed". Called manufacturer but they downloaded an owners manuel and parts breakdown, no help!

Any ideas and no I do not want to buy another one and yes it was cheap!

John


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

piece of cake , just you look at it and it shouldn't,t be to hard to figure out .


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

I tried the cheap ones also untill I got sick of them busting. I got smart and got an us made telpro. If the wheel or pully in yours is plastic replace it with one from telpro.

LS


----------

